# Cadiz Buck



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

My Buddy's deer he shot it this morning...scored 136


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Can't beat that! NIce drop tine!


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

nice buck, congrats. Rode thru that area today on 77 and 70 and alot of road kills......we were on motorcycles, came back thru after dark, i was a nervous wreak...aaaaaaarrrrrrrgghhhhhhh


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats, nice buck


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! Good looking deer ya got there!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats to your buddy.


----------

